# My website stuck for several seconds before starting to load



## GagLV (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello. I have a problem. I am using WAMP to host a website, but the problem is that whenever is try to access the website, it wont start loading for 5-10 seconds or so, but when the content starts to get displayed, it loads instantly. Apparently there is a MySQL problem.

Maybe someone can guide me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## GagLV (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't seem to find where i can edit my post, but just wanted to add that the problem only occurs on Windows server 2003. When hosting on XP, everything works fine.


----------



## GagLV (Oct 30, 2007)

A little update on the matter. Turns out, when i work on my server, everything works fine, but when i try to access it (like websites, emails etc), then there is the delay.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

What ports do you have opened up?

You are only having issues accessing this from another machine correct?


----------

